# Male vs. Female



## Danielle609

So I am just wondering what the truth is. According to my Mom, a vet told her that Female GSD's are more protective of the family and Male GSD's are more protective of their surroundings. So my Mom's theory is that a female GSD is better for a family with Kids. I don't believe this to be true. I, with lack of experience of course, think that there isn't a difference between the genders. Anyone care to enlighten me with the truth? Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I think the last thing to look at when getting a GSD is the 'protection' thing. That's what tends to get us in trouble with not socializing and training properly because we think we want the 'protection' and end up getting all our friends and neighbors bit and the dog put down.

Instead we want a happy and socialized GSD that LOOKS scary and strangers will avoid. They all bark loudly and look like police dogs. Then if we intend to TRAIN for protection then we can take that balanced dog and go to the training for the rest of the dogs life to work on it. 

I personally think male dogs are more easy going so I would get a male if I had a family with kids. That way I know my kids and their friends would be safe.

Though any GSD needs alot of training and hours of off leash exercise each week, so be a bit of a challenge for most busy families with kids....


----------



## onyx'girl

I think it is the genetics not their gender.

BUT from what I see with my pack my male is goofier, the females more serious. 
Though he has great genetics and isn't reactive like the females... he has a higher threshold.

I do tend to believe, though, females of any breed are a bit more "on guard" humans are the same, IMO as females are the nurturer/raisers of offspring most often.


----------



## Gretchen

I once read that the reason police use more males for K9's is that females are extremely loyal, and would rather stay and protect the officer than go forward and chase the bad guy/girl. My friend with both a male and female GSD, said his female is much more protective. His male is not protective of his home at all.


----------



## Danielle609

MaggieRoseLee said:


> *I think the last thing to look at when getting a GSD is the 'protection' thing.* That's what tends to get us in trouble with not socializing and training properly because we think we want the 'protection' and end up getting all our friends and neighbors bit and the dog put down.
> 
> Instead we want a happy and socialized GSD that LOOKS scary and strangers will avoid. They all bark loudly and look like police dogs. Then if we intend to TRAIN for protection then we can take that balanced dog and go to the training for the rest of the dogs life to work on it.
> 
> I personally think male dogs are more easy going so I would get a male if I had a family with kids. That way I know my kids and their friends would be safe.
> 
> Though any GSD needs alot of training and hours of off leash exercise each week, so be a bit of a challenge for most busy families with kids....


I agree 100%. And actually although I want my dog to be a protector of our family, I need to make sure it is socialized. We had a couple of GSD's that were aggressive when I was younger. I want a dog that I can trust around other people. But that is why I ask because I don't know if gender plays a role in that or not. I just want a great family dog


----------



## Lucy Dog

Every dog is different... Gender has nothing to do with it. It's all genetics.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with all the posters above..

I have had multiple males, loved them to death, they were rather goofier, very velcro-y, easy trainers , slow to mature if they ever really did

My females, (and I'm on my second one) took/take things a little more seriously, Masi is much more into 'me' than my past female, and I think more loyal to me..I don't want to say she's more protective, because we've never been in a situation to put that to the test, but I will say she is more 'possessive' of me..

My males tended to be much better and more 'into' kids than my females, but I agree it's genetics that matter not gender.


----------



## RazinKain

Danielle609 said:


> So I am just wondering what the truth is. *According to my Mom, a vet told her that Female GSD's are more protective of the family and Male GSD's are more protective of their surroundings*. So my Mom's theory is that a female GSD is better for a family with Kids. I don't believe this to be true. I, with lack of experience of course, think that there isn't a difference between the genders. Anyone care to enlighten me with the truth? Thanks!


I think your mom's vet was correct in this description (atleast in my own experiences). Also, the female will tend to be more serious and independent, as opposed to the male which will be more goofy and velcroish. All dogs are individuals and this rule can't possibly apply to them all, but it's a good generality. As stated above, I think a male would be best suited for a family with small children.


----------



## Danielle609

Lucy Dog said:


> Every dog is different... Gender has nothing to do with it. It's all genetics.


Up until joining this forum, I never knew that temperament was a genetic thing. I always assumed it was the owner's not socializing the puppy enough and or not giving it enough training. This is why I am now committed to making sure that when I get a puppy that it is from a reputable breeder.


----------



## sagelfn

Why not let a responsible breeder pick a puppy that they think will be the best match for your family?

Plenty of people here with male GSDs and kids and female GSDs with kids. Both seem to be equal.

Reputable breeder + socalization & training = great GSD male or female


Do have to say my male is very goofy and velcroish. I've not had a female so I can't comment.


----------



## Danielle609

RazinKain said:


> I think your mom's vet was correct in this description (at least in my own experiences). Also, the female will tend to be more serious and independent, as opposed to the male which will be more goofy and velcroish. All dogs are individuals and this rule can't possibly apply to them all, but it's a good generality. As stated above, I think a male would be best suited for a family with small children.


I have to say that maybe this does make sense. We have only had female GSD's when I was growing up (4 to be exact) and they were very loyal to us, but almost too protective. Strangers couldn't come around us with 2 of them. They were very serious. But never having a male, I just assumed that they were pretty much the same


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

sagelfn said:


> Why not let a responsible breeder pick a puppy that they think will be the best match for your family?
> 
> Plenty of people here with male GSDs and kids and female GSDs with kids. Both seem to be equal.
> 
> *Reputable breeder + socalization & training = great GSD male or female*


Really think that is key. If you have a responsible breeder that understands what you are looking for AND knows they have dogs that will fit. Plus you have met and love their dogs so know their program is one you want to support with your $$$$. They'll also match the best puppy to your family, background and experience.


----------



## Danielle609

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Really think that is key. If you have a responsible breeder that understands what you are looking for AND knows they have dogs that will fit. Plus you have met and love their dogs so know their program is one you want to support with your $$$$. They'll also match the best puppy to your family, background and experience.


The couple of breeders that I have looked into do pick out the puppies for you as far as I know, which I think is great! I have never heard of that before either until joining this forum, but it really does make a lot of sense. And I am really just asking for my own sake. I have no intentions on trying to pick out my own puppy when the time come (will probably be awhile) Just curious as to whether or not there are personality/protection differences.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

Females mature faster, both mentally and physically, than males do, which is why they seem to appear more "serious" than males do. Males tend to seem goofier, or more puppy like, longer because we don't truly see a mature male until 2 years old. I have a 5 month old male, though, that has been "serious" since the day that I got him. He is driven, focused, serious and doesn't have a lovey-dovey bone in his body...

I don't think you should worry one bit about what gender you get. You need to focus soley on making sure the breeder you choose picks the puppy that suits your needs as a family. 

As long as your breeder has picked a confident, sound, lower drive puppy...and as long as you socialize properly, provide positive experiences, exercise adequately and obedience train your puppy/dog...you will have a great family dog, whether it is a Sally or a Sam.


----------



## codmaster

Lucy Dog said:


> Every dog is different... Gender has nothing to do with it. It's all genetics.


 
*What she said!!!! *

Depends on the individual dog to a very high degree - much more than the gender!


What we can say with certainty is "Males are *usually *bigger!" (but not always even with this!).


----------



## Hillary_Plog

RazinKain said:


> I think your mom's vet was correct in this description (atleast in my own experiences). Also, the female will tend to be more serious and independent, as opposed to the male which will be more goofy and velcroish. *All dogs are individuals and this rule can't possibly apply to them all, but it's a good generality. As stated above, I think a male would be best suited for a family with small children*.


I don't necessarily think this is a good generalization to make. I know MANY people that have wonderful family pets that are females...and I also know MANY people that have males who have had to be rehomed, given up, or banned to their kennels/crates when company comes over due to bites, fear/nervousness/aggression towards children, and other forms of aggression. 

sagelfn summed it up perfectly: Reputable breeder + socalization & training = great GSD male or female


----------



## GSD Fan

Okay, I got a question for the people who say it's genetics: Aren't there things that male or female do better than their opposite sex? For example, hunters perfer female dogs rather than males. Is it the same with GSDs? Are females or males easier to work with?


----------



## codmaster

GSD Fan said:


> Okay, I got a question for the people who say it's genetics: Aren't there things that male or female do better than their opposite sex? For example, hunters perfer female dogs rather than males. Is it the same with GSDs? Are females or males easier to work with?


Only reason I could think of to favor one over the other might be size or the lack of a season in males, but then usually females do not mark like most males; but then one could spay/neuter them anyway.

I haven't seen any generalizations about behavior in owning 3-4 of each over the years.

Much more variation about personality/temperament among individuals than between male/female.


----------



## ShepLady11

Males vs Females has long been a common question asked to me with every litter.

Before I was breeding, I always had a male as a 'pet'. The only issue I had with a male, is running. Living in the city, should a female come into a strong heat, he'd jump and search for her (sometimes, not always). Neutering may curtail it some, but it won't prevent it.

To new owners, I tell them that there's no better dog than a spayed female. (even though all my dogs go with a spay/neuter agree) I've had potential buyers tell me they wanted a female because they don't like the 'lifting of the leg'. lol People can be so interesting.

Again, either sex makes great companions and depending on the goal, great workers.

To say, 'I'd get a male so I know my kids and their friends are safe', makes no sense.

Females are dominant on their own territory and will guard the home with their lives. I'm not saying a male will not, but they can be the more laid back gender. Just as protective, but in a different way.

"In life your finest friend, first to welcome, foremost to defend" Lord Byron.

Protection does not need to be taught in the home. They'll be naturally protective and should be taken out, socialized and other dogs brought to the home for socialization.

My vet told me, in 2005 nearly every GSD that came into the office needed to be muzzled. It's all about the breeding and until these BYB stop trying to make a buck off the backs of these animals, we'll have that. My Jan. 2011 litter was held back. There were 5 people selling GSD in this area for next to nothing and 12 people )and i saved all the numbers so I'd know if they called back) called me wanting to buy a pup to breed. I bet 2012 will hold the same misfortune...unfortunately.

So go out, do your homework, buy which ever gender YOU want and most of all, enjoy, care for, love and protect your companion!


Sharon
Entwerfer Haus GSDs
Dedicated Breeder
100% German, Working Lines
_Max von Stephanitz's last words to his good friend Muller on his deathbed... __
_"Take this trouble for me: make sure my German Shepherd Dog remains a WORKING dog, for I have struggled all my life long for that aim".


----------



## gsdraven

Hillary_Plog said:


> Males tend to seem goofier, or more puppy like, longer because we don't truly see a mature male until 2 years old.


You have a mature male at 2? In my experience, they take even longer than that! Females tend to mature around 2-3 years old and males seem to be closer to 3-4.

I agree with every once else. My female is more serious and independent than the male fosters I have had who are more velcro and goofy. I personally love males. My female adores children and I can see her being protective of them if it was ever called for.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

gsdraven said:


> *You have a mature male at 2? In my experience, they take even longer than that!* Females tend to mature around 2-3 years old and males seem to be closer to 3-4.
> 
> I agree with every once else. My female is more serious and independent than the male fosters I have had who are more velcro and goofy. I personally love males. My female adores children and I can see her being protective of them if it was ever called for.


LOL...yes, it actually seems to be that way with some boys...I was purely speaking technichally, in regards to hormone levels, growth, etc...and, you can definitely see more "mental maturity" in a female before 2 years old. You will start to see it with boys (generally) around 2.


----------



## CarrieJ

What I noticed between my previous dog (male) and my current dog (female) is that the "adolecent" period was more difficult.
My female was more of a "teenage girl" overly dramatic, challenging commands, and more of a punk. Picture a young girl flouncing off to her room and slamming the door. 

Now, I got my last dog from a shelter at around 8 months and Alice was from a woman making puppies. So, I did not have the transition with Alice that I did with Loki....but I still think that she was/is more bossy.
Drives could also have a lot to deal with it.

But, she is definitely more territorial than he ever was.


----------



## billsharp

CarrieJ said:


> Picture a young girl flouncing off to her room and slamming the door. .


True, true. And there's no cell phone to take away or privileges to suspend.


----------



## pets4life

females dont mature faster they have a diff personality so it makes you think they mature faster they mature at the same rate females just do not act the same they are not goof balls they dont have to be by your side all the time while in the house like a male does

my female has no interest in kids they dont exist to her she wont look at them even if they are standing right in front of her lol my friends male adores them though, so your female wont run off with some stranger. 

Females are better overall JMHO! i want another


----------



## codmaster

pets4life said:


> females dont mature faster they have a diff personality so it makes you think they mature faster they mature at the same rate females just do not act the same they are not goof balls they dont have to be by your side all the time while in the house like a male does
> 
> my female has no interest in kids they dont exist to her she wont look at them even if they are standing right in front of her lol my friends male adores them though, so your female wont run off with some stranger.
> 
> Females are better overall JMHO! i want another


 
What you and others here have said really points out the fact that there is a GREAT variation among members of the same sex dogs. one male i used to own was a totally serious dog - great at ScH even at under a year old while one of our past females was reaal clown at 12 yo. A female that we owned (first one) was absolutely great with kids of any age; even though she really never saw a small one until she was 2 yo. Totally trustworthy with the little ones (and puppies as well) no matter what they did to her. Very protective as well.

Just a great breed of dog, IMHO.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

I wonder if any of it has to do with placement in a family/pack, like with kids? 

You know how people say the first born (child) is usually more serious than the baby of the family etc.? Meaning, for those that have more than one dog, do we treat the first one differently than the second one we get and so on ?


----------



## schatzi14

My male was very protective of the house/people - off property, not as much, whereas my female is the sweetest thing when anyone comes over - BUT don't mess with her off property. Complete opposites.
Male was much more mushy, velcro, big silly goof - intimidating looking, barky boy - protective of our house.
Female is much more serious, seems like more connected to me personally (male was more family connected) - both very smart and easy to train, eager to learn.



> I wonder if any of it has to do with placement in a family/pack, like with kids?
> 
> You know how people say the first born (child) is usually more serious than the baby of the family etc.? Meaning, for those that have more than one dog, do we treat the first one differently than the second one we get and so on ?


You may be on to something here..fits the description for me. We had our female first.


----------



## kr16

One thing is guaranteed a female is a female and a male is a male after that personallity can go either way unless dogs can be like Chaz Bono.


----------



## robinhuerta

IMO....females and males "mature" differently.
In nature "females" must be prepared & able to provide nurture, nutrition and protection for their offspring....(which can be born as soon as she reaches hormonal maturity). Males have time to physically mature, before they are required to defend their right to procreate. 
Although canines have been domesticated for many centuries......biologically, nature remains pretty much the same.
Dogs each have their own "personalities"...and can be quite diversified....even between the sexes.
But truth is......females (naturally) should physically & mentally mature at a faster rate than males....*character, temperament & drives* are as individual as the dogs themselves of either sex...or any breed of domestic canine.
again...JMO.


----------



## Freestep

This is an interesting discussion. I have always had females, and I'm not sure why. The only male dogs I've owned were from different breeds, and therefore I can't make a comparison.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

CarrieJ said:


> What I noticed between my previous dog (male) and my current dog (female) is that the "adolecent" period was more difficult.
> *My female was more of a "teenage girl" overly dramatic, challenging commands, and more of a punk. Picture a young girl flouncing off to her room and slamming the door. *
> 
> Now, I got my last dog from a shelter at around 8 months and Alice was from a woman making puppies. So, I did not have the transition with Alice that I did with Loki....but I still think that she was/is more bossy.
> Drives could also have a lot to deal with it.
> 
> But, she is definitely more territorial than he ever was.


You forgot the mouthy, back-talk that they do as well. lol


----------



## crewchief_chick

So far what I've noticed with Kendra, since she's in her flouncy teenagerish ways, is that she ignores half the commands, and listens quite well to half the rest. She's a total goof in the house, glomms on the cats (its amusing to watch an 6lb tabby mess her up), flips her quacky duck in the air, rolls over with it, and is very happy to say hello to almost anyone. She also, however, is starting to get that "this is mine" attitude if she's in the truck, and she'll chuff at people if they walk by, but thats also dependent on surroundings, and who's walking by. She couldnt care less about our friends walking in our house unannounced. 

She's definitely mama's girl though. She listens to me much better than she does my husband.


----------



## BR870

My young female is quite goofy currently, but she's still young. My last male was goofy and loving (unless you were the meter guy or someone else sneaking into the backyard) till the day he passed away.

Of the GSDs my mother had as a child, the female was by far the most serious. Fang was a serious dog, and took her role as protector of the family very seriously.


----------



## Sehr Gut Wesen GSD

*Better Protector Male vs Female*

There are always exceptions to every case.
Many factors play a role in how the dog will behave later in life. Such as bloodlines, training, living conditions, age, if in heat or next door neighbors dog in heat, and yes even the dogs health can affect its behavior.

But if asking the question male or female and if there is a difference, the advice given on this forum is pretty much "right on". 
I have been breeding GSD's for over 15 years and have had both working lines and show lines; German and American lines. And I agree.
IN GENERAL:
1. Males more playful goofy
2. Females mature faster and more serious
3. Males more protective of territory
4. Females more mothering and protective of family children
5. Both equally affectionate and the degree depends on the genetics
6. If adding another dog to the house, get the opposite sex, maybe two males might work but avoid two females spayed or not. Size is a factor too. I'd say no less than a 20 lb other dog with your GSD if a male. They like to play harder and could harm it. Females will either eat the littler 10 lb dog or mother it. Once Females have accepted the littler dog they are gentler with it at play.

All my GSD's M&F follow me around the house in every room every day male or female. Both react equally accepting of children. If you have a cat, my females tend to do better with the cat. Males want to chase it.

Often times I think...If I could only have one GSD, what would I pick? Probably a female. They seem to be more comfortable in the house for longer periods of times, after they are mature. My males pace back and forth too much. It could be the un-neutered thing, but don't know for sure. I've never had an un-neutered male. I also like having a smaller dog. A 50-65 lb dog is much easier to handle than a 90-100 lb dog. I only weigh 115 lbs so that is a consideration you should think of too in your choice. As far as peeing on things, females will "spot pee" marking their territory just like a male and harder to catch/stop if at a visitor's house.

If you do a lot of camping or in situations where your dog is off-leash with no other dogs around a female is better because they are less apt to wonder. If there are other dogs around a male is better because they are less confrontational. Remember males tend to be more territorial and camping hiking is not the den (home).

If you want a big scary looking dog a male is better, but he better just look scary because if he is not friendly to people/children and aggressive behavior is not nipped in the bud at a very early age, you better start saving money for a law suit and/or euthanasia. Neutering a male under the age of 2 can greatly compromise his size. Spaying a female around 1 year of age will reduce breast cancer. Neutering or Spaying before the age of 1 you are taking some big health risks. Reproductive parts play more of a role in a dogs health system than just reproduction. Immune system in particular.

If you want a big playful more fun loving goofy laid back dog and like to do lots of play time with tug of war, spontaneous, take your dog out and about around other dogs in any occasion and your personality is much like that too, for sure get a male. However; if your more quite, serious, not as active, and not as physically strong get a female.


----------



## codmaster

Sehr Gut Wesen GSD said:


> There are always exceptions to every case.
> Many factors play a role in how the dog will behave later in life. Such as bloodlines, training, living conditions, age, if in heat or next door neighbors dog in heat, and yes even the dogs health can affect its behavior.
> 
> But if asking the question male or female and if there is a difference, the advice given on this forum is pretty much "right on".
> I have been breeding GSD's for over 15 years and have had both working lines and show lines; German and American lines. And I agree.
> IN GENERAL:
> 1. Males more playful goofy
> 2. Females mature faster and more serious
> 3. Males more protective of territory
> 4. Females more mothering and protective of family children
> 5. Both equally affectionate and the degree depends on the genetics
> 6. If adding another dog to the house, get the opposite sex, maybe two males might work but avoid two females spayed or not. Size is a factor too. I'd say no less than a 20 lb other dog with your GSD if a male. They like to play harder and could harm it. Females will either eat the littler 10 lb dog or mother it. Once Females have accepted the littler dog they are gentler with it at play.
> 
> All my GSD's M&F follow me around the house in every room every day male or female. Both react equally accepting of children. If you have a cat, my females tend to do better with the cat. Males want to chase it.
> 
> Often times I think...If I could only have one GSD, what would I pick? Probably a female. They seem to be more comfortable in the house for longer periods of times, after they are mature. My males pace back and forth too much. It could be the un-neutered thing, but don't know for sure. I've never had an un-neutered male. I also like having a smaller dog. A 50-65 lb dog is much easier to handle than a 90-100 lb dog. I only weigh 115 lbs so that is a consideration you should think of too in your choice. As far as peeing on things, females will "spot pee" marking their territory just like a male and harder to catch/stop if at a visitor's house.
> 
> If you do a lot of camping or in situations where your dog is off-leash with no other dogs around a female is better because they are less apt to wonder. If there are other dogs around a male is better because they are less confrontational. Remember males tend to be more territorial and camping hiking is not the den (home).
> 
> If you want a big scary looking dog a male is better, but he better just look scary because if he is not friendly to people/children and aggressive behavior is not nipped in the bud at a very early age, you better start saving money for a law suit and/or euthanasia. Neutering a male under the age of 2 can greatly compromise his size. Spaying a female around 1 year of age will reduce breast cancer. Neutering or Spaying before the age of 1 you are taking some big health risks. Reproductive parts play more of a role in a dogs health system than just reproduction. Immune system in particular.
> 
> If you want a big playful more fun loving goofy laid back dog and like to do lots of play time with tug of war, spontaneous, take your dog out and about around other dogs in any occasion and your personality is much like that too, for sure get a male. However; if your more quite, serious, not as active, and not as physically strong get a female.


 
An excellent treatment of the male/female differences BUT I think that the Op should consider that there are MUCH more difference between individual specimins than between male/female generally. It is the individuals that are so different rather than just a statistical difference in a population of dogs.


----------



## Danielle609

I am the OP...and I asked this question over a year ago. LOL.  But I loved all of the responses. I have to be honest, I will likely be getting a pup in the Spring and I really would prefer a male


----------



## TaZoR

I think because my first and 2nd gsds were male, I gravitate towatds males. Owning a female at this point would seem foreign and unfamiliar. There are def pros and cons to both. Maybe its because I'm goofy and immature..but I like males...haha


----------



## krystyne73

Having had 3 females over the past 10 yrs, I have found I prefer the males better. They just seem to have less drama lol


----------



## KatsMuse

I have had both males and females. Currently, I have 2 females.
The oldest is 4 yrs old, youngest is almost 7 months...they get along great! 

I wanted a male to replace our last female dog that passed away recently but ended up with a female, only because of her color. I love black GSDs! :wub:

The sex of a dog doesn't really matter to us.


----------



## Gharrissc

I've had both sexes and mixed results with both as far as protection goes. Some of my females were more protective of the house than my males,but that is secondary to the more important things.


----------



## sjones5254

krystyne73 said:


> Having had 3 females over the past 10 yrs, I have found I prefer the males better. They just seem to have less drama lol


 
LOL kinda like real kids HAHA


----------



## huntergreen

danielle, if you choose your breeder carefully, it will not matter if you get a male or female. make sure you know what traits are important to you and ask if the breeders dogs are suitable for your needs. the traits i always look for are.velcro, affectionate and alert to surroundings companion dog. i socialize my puppy by going to local sporting events, everyone wants to pet the puppy. if the wether is nice i will hang out in the back of my p/u truck at wall mart or food store, again people like to pet the puppy. and go to training classes. enjot your pup.


----------



## pets4life

does anyone else find male dogs like to wrestle and goof off and be rough more with other dogs while females act more serious and get more serious with other dogs much more quick? Its like walking on egg shells for other dogs to play with a female gsd kinda?


----------



## codmaster

pets4life said:


> does anyone else find male dogs like to wrestle and goof off and be rough more with other dogs while females act more serious and get more serious with other dogs much more quick? Its like walking on egg shells for other dogs to play with a female gsd kinda?


 
More the opposite with the 7/8 dogs that I have had. Males (both of them) were much dicier with other male dogs (friendly with most females) than were the females that i have owned.


----------



## onyx'girl

I've found females to be more serious in general...but it always depends on genetics/threshold level of course.


----------



## Nigel

Tuke & Zoey are complete opposites. Zoey is more serious, protctive, and velcro, but still very playful. Tuke acts similar to what people describe of the males, she loves kids and is very goofy. Zoey acts a little more bossy to the other 2 in the house, but outside, Tuke seems to be more in control and much more confident.


----------

